# Rorion Gracie interview about his tournament



## JDenz (Jan 22, 2003)

Kid Peligro Jiu-Jitsu News . . . Rorion Gracie talks about the IGJJF Rules 
Submitted by: Kid Peligro
Posted On 01/10/2003

Kid Peligro has been very curious about the upcoming IGJJF event with its new set of rules. The event taking place at the Cal State Domingues Hills Univ. on February 1 & 2 will be the testing grounds for the new rules. Kid specifically didn't understand or liked the idea or interruptions and change of positions, however he has also seen his share of Black Belt matches that are decided by the slimmest advantage after several minutes of 'serious hugging' by the competitor with the lead. So with a tape recorder in hand he marched into the IGJJF headquarters: The Gracie Academy in Torrance, Ca and grilled Rorion about his rules! 


KP - What is the main reason for this change in rules? RG- Kid, the fact of the matter is that Jiu-Jitsu Tournaments no loger determine who the best figther is, it determines who 'plays' by the rules the most and who is the fitter and stronger competitior. Nowadays in many events, one fghter gets the lead and stops fighting and waits for the time to run out. The fights are boring and people are losing interest in the sport. I want to change that, I want to make fights exciting to watch and I want the 'best fighter' to win! 

KP - The idea of no time limits stands out as the first hurdle, don't you think that the matches will last forever? RG - I don't think so, the reason for 'no time limits' is simply to take away the pressure from the person behind that he 'has' to escape a position, and to take away the incentive from the fighter ahead, that he can just hold on until time expires and win a match. That incentive leads to stalling and to boring matches, it also takes away a big technical aspect of determining who is the best fighter, because the person behind on points may be better and just be in that position for a short while, but may eventually submit the other fighter. 

KP- Everyone wants that, but why the change of positions? Why interfere with the fighters? RG - The rules are not meant to interfere with the fighters, the rules are meant to encourage fighters progress towards the ultimate goal of Jiu-Jitsu: 'Submit your opponent!' For example, if you can't pass someone's guard in 3 minutes, there is something wrong, you either are not trying or you are not capable and are stalling, in 3 minutes ofattacking and attempting to pass, something usually happens, you either pass or get swept, but you shoulding be still passing his guard. If that is the case, then we will reverse the position and see if your opponent can pass your guard! 

The second thing is, if you mount someone, the rules allow 30 seconds for you to compose yourself, but after that you must attack and try to submit. The reason for that is twofold: If you are attacking, you are working towards the submission and we want to encourage that, second, when you attack, you also give the person on the bottom a chance to escape making it a more dynamic fight. 

When you train at the Academy, you don't sweep him and hold on for 6 minutes. When you train to improve you are not worried about stalling or points, you want to submit the opponent right ?!?! The rules are there to encourage fighters to fight and try to submit their opponent's. As long as they are working towards that goal, there is no reason to interfere. It is when they stall and avoid fighting that the rules will 'force' the action! 

KP - But why no points for take downs and sweeps? That is fighting isn't it? RG - You are correct about the fatc that a takedown or a reversal is not rewarded by points, the fact that a person takes someone down or reverses a position does not in itself represent an advantageous position. Let's look at that, if you take someone down or reverse them and end up in their guard, you didn't really advance your position, however, if you take someone down and end up across the side, you get the 3 points! If you sweep them and end up mounted, you get the four points! So the IGJJF rules reward those actions, so long as they result in you achieving an advantageous position in a match. 

Kid, the IGJJF is here to make a change in the way things are in the sport right now, the fights are boring and people are losing interest in competing and in Jiu-Jitsu. I want to make tournaments be exciting again! I want people to want to come and compete or watch tournaments! 

KP - You also did something kind of unprecedented, you actually lowered the price to compete after you already had entries? RG - I was able to secure another sponsorship which permmited me to reduce the entry fee. I hope this will encourage an even greater participation of competitors. My goal is to have the greatest amount of people be exposed and understand what these rules are all about. This way they will realise that these rules were created to help Jiu-Jitsu grow as a whole. Therefore everyone's support is esential in order to strengthen the art that has done so much for all of us and we all love. 

Now with the reduced entry fee, there is no reason not to participate and compete. Everyone will realise that these new rules will increase their efficiency. Do it for the fun of it! 

It is starting to make a lot of sense to me, I agree that many matches are boring, especially in the higher belts and if you can do something that will change that it will be great. Now what would you like to say to those that are still undecided? RG - Come to the tournament and check out for yourself! Come compete in it and see if you like the new rules. That is what I ask, back in the early 90's everyone told me that making the U.F.C. was impossible, and yet I did. I believe that this is going to have as much impact in Jiu-Jitsu as the U.F.C. did back then, so my question to you and the others is: Are you going to be a part of this or are you going to miss out? 

KP - Thanks Rorion, RG - Thanks Kid, hope to see you there! 

For more information about the tournament and the IGJJFgo to their website at IGJJF.com 


On a separate note, if you are in California or near L.A., you owe it to yourself to stop by and check the Gracie Museum. The place is filled with incredible memorabilia depicting the Gracie family's journey to develop and propagate Jiu-Jitsu. From the early day pictures and Newspaper clippings about Carlos, Helio, Carlson and Roll to todays fights of Rickson Royler, Royce, Renzo and Rodrigo. It is really a must visit for fight and JJ afficionados


----------



## ace (Jan 22, 2003)

Rorion is doing the right thing.
No Time Limit Will force Fighters to Fight.
To Win With Submisson.

But i think the 1st few fights will set the standards.

_________________________________________________

I Wonder if he will have a no gi davision.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

Other wize it becomes slow & Boring :redeme: :wavey: 
People Want to See Action.

Rorion Should Have a Submisson wrestling(no Gi)
Version of This=-)


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

It is going to be slow and boring


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

if u have 8 to 10 guys in a turnament
the heat is gonna blast

If The Way To Win is By Submisson
Then We are gonna see pure talent arise
From this Event Like I Siad Rorion Should Have a no Gi Version.

By Bringing Back The Submisson to The Game & Sending 
The Point System Were it Belongs.

I Say The Flame Will Be Burning As Hot as It Can Get.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

We will see when the tournament starts at 900 am and goes to like 6 am


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

I Guess We will But let Me Say This
The Cream Will Rise To thE Top:cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 25, 2003)

lol the cream will be sleeping under the bleachers and be really tired and have bad matches


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

No more Lay & Pray U got to Move to Win
U have to force Your competition into Submisson.

So if U Snooze U loose i like it.
But reading on he took out alot of Leg locks & Neck Cranks
Which is BUNK!!!!!!
 

I say We Need an all Submissons event
Like What The Contenders started out to be.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 29, 2003)

With so much on the line It is going to be a gi ADCC.  No one is going to want to make a mistake it is going to be a totally lay and prey event.


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2003)

As normal U are proabably Rite
But i would like to see an all out SUBMISSON STYEL
For MAT.

By The Way Wrestleing Practise was Awsome
Jessi,U Pat & Mike Made the Night.
We did have F U N


----------



## JDenz (Jan 30, 2003)

Ya I think to encourage the guys to go for submission they need to do something like put in a 5-10 minute time limit no points.  If you don't get a sub you are both out of the tournament.  Something like that will promote submissions.


----------



## ace (Jan 30, 2003)

10 Min if U can't tap the guy in 10
than something is wrong.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 30, 2003)

I think that is a pretty good time to.  You will still have stalling but at eight minutes you will see the guys really go.  Kinda like Adcc after the ten minute mark when you can score points


----------

